# Insurance for new contractor



## defensiblespace (Jun 5, 2009)

I recently was issued a contractor's license in CA for tree service. I am shopping around for liability quotes. I will do some sub contracting since I have to sub out the climbing and I am looking for 1 mil in coverage. Lloyd's of London came in at $975 and some of the other companies were at $2,500 or more. Does anyone else have Lloyd's as their ins carrier? They are considered non admitted in the state of CA. Has anyone made a claim with this company and if so, how well was it handled? Any info would be helpful since I am new to the game. Thanks


----------



## tree md (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm not with Lloyd's of London but that price seems reasonable for your area. My carrier charges me a little over $800 here in OK.

Just a little word to the wise. If you incur damage costs pay it out of pocket. A friend filed a claim on his onetime and they dropped him like a hot potato.

If Lloyd's is not acceptable in Cali check out APAC. That's who I have been with for years and they are reasonable.


----------



## newsawtooth (Jun 6, 2009)

*Insurance*

Insurance is not really a service oriented business. As Vonnegut said "It is bet against yourself that you screw up". Whether or not they handle claims very well is secondary to the cost and admittedly tree companies that make claims rarely last very long. That being said, I insure my chipper through Lloyd's only because that is who my insurance broker uses. That is an average price for coverage, though if you intend to seek government contracts you will likely need $2 million in coverage. Also, as someone who played the defensible space game, learn to climb and develop arboricultural skills. They are easier to sell than convincing someone that their homes and lives are at risk because they built their home mid-slope, on a dead end road, above a campground, and buried in the brush. But California is progressive and maybe it'll work out. Best of luck.


----------



## ScottRSteeleArborist (Jan 6, 2020)

defensiblespace said:


> I recently was issued a contractor's license in CA for tree service. I am shopping around for liability quotes. I will do some sub contracting since I have to sub out the climbing and I am looking for 1 mil in coverage. Lloyd's of London came in at $975 and some of the other companies were at $2,500 or more. Does anyone else have Lloyd's as their ins carrier? They are considered non admitted in the state of CA. Has anyone made a claim with this company and if so, how well was it handled? Any info would be helpful since I am new to the game. Thanks



Which contractors license did you get? D-49 in California? I am curious what is included on the test for that license.


----------

